# Feeling good about winter???



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

This oughta wake you up...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I still don't know how the people in downtown St. John's managed last winter. I _would_ say they were up to their arses in snow but it was well past that. And the downtown folk don't have lawns to put the snow, and in many instances, barely a sidewalk. So the car is parked on the street, but you can't see the car, and there's nowhere to move the snow to so that plows can come through and make space to put the snow so you CAN see the car. Wyoming may have had a helluva blizzard, but at least they had somewhere to move the snow to. ‘This is nuts’: Newfoundland’s snowstorm in photos


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Sounds like Revelstoke. This was the Pass in 2014 where the snow kept falling for Days.








mind you at the moment. here I'm going, "What winter".


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Nope. Can’t wait until it’s over.
life is too short to lose half a year on winter.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Normally I really enjoy winter. With no hockey or music, this year could be a long one - especially if we don't get any snow.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Hey guys. This isn't just a photo of deep snow. The documentary is quite shocking, a horror story really.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

KapnKrunch said:


> Hey guys. This isn't just a photo of deep snow. The documentary is quite shocking, a horror story really.


We're a little better equipped in 2020. Houses are much better insulated and heated. 
We think we're locked down now, drop 6ft of snow on us and then see. How many days worth of food do you have in your house? If you heat with wood, how far away is the main wood pile?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

good video.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

mhammer said:


> I still don't know how the people in downtown St. John's managed last winter. I _would_ say they were up to their arses in snow but it was well past that. And the downtown folk don't have lawns to put the snow, and in many instances, barely a sidewalk. So the car is parked on the street, but you can't see the car, and there's nowhere to move the snow to so that plows can come through and make space to put the snow so you CAN see the car. Wyoming may have had a helluva blizzard, but at least they had somewhere to move the snow to. ‘This is nuts’: Newfoundland’s snowstorm in photos


They plowed alot of it into the harbour. If any group of canucks are not adverse to harsh weather, it's our friends in Newfoundland


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lincoln said:


> We're a little better equipped in 2020. Houses are much better insulated and heated.
> We think we're locked down now, drop 6ft of snow on us and then see. How many days worth of food do you have in your house? If you heat with wood, how far away is the main wood pile?


Well you got me thinking. I remember being locked down for 3 days and that was challenging but it was quite a few years ago and we had hydro. I'd be ok now but I think I'll pick up another 40 litres of gas for the generator just in case. I'll stabilize it and use it in the truck in the spring if I don't use it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I always say, if you hate winter and you live in Canada.... you may be living in the wrong part of the world if you hate the conditions for almost HALF of your life.

I happen to live in a city that typically has milder winters than the surrounding region. Maybe it's the river valley, I don't know, but it's not unusual for Hamilton, London, even Cambridge (just 20 minutes down the road) to get absolutely HAMMERED with snow and for us in the same storm to get five cm.

Anyway, I just went outside, shoveled the sidewalk and the front section of the driveway.

No biggie.

The one thing I do complain a bit about is the cost of heating, but hey, you have to give a guy _something _to bitch and moan about.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

*I always say, if you hate winter and you live in Canada.... you may be living in the wrong part of the world if you hate the conditions for almost HALF of your life.*


^^my thoughts exactly


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> This oughta wake you up...


my dad has told me that when he was a kid in the '40s they didn't plow municipal roads in rural manitoba so once winter started and the ground froze everybody just drove wherever there was a clear path - through fields around snowdrifts zigzag over property wherever you needed to each farmer would maintain some sort of clear-ish path through his own land pointed generally in the direction of town and when the next blizzard came along you found a new path. guys who still had horses and bobsleds would break a trail and get it packed and then after a while you could drive farm trucks and older high clearance cars (T and A Model Fords) on it. goods came to town on the train from winnipeg and farmers shipped cream and eggs back to the city on the train so after a blizzard they'd send the snowplow train to bulldoze through and then life/economy could carry on. then in the spring everything turned to muck and there was a couple weeks you couldn't go anywhere until the roads firmed up. 

j


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@Lincoln @Guitar101 

Ten years ago when they predicted a H1N1 pandemic, I said "Bullshit", but it got me thinking: "Why not be prepared?" 

Woodstove in the garage. Long-lasting pile of pine. Hardwoods from clean-up etc.

Berkee for filtering water. 

Enough oatmeal, rice, noodles, sugar & salt to last the whole winter and to donate/trade with neighbours. Cases of canned milk, canned fish/meat, cases of pesto & bruschetta. Gallons of cheap canola. Favourite flavourings. Vitamins. Ibuprofen, Acetaminiphine, Gravol, Allergy. All stuff we use anyway.

Generator and a half dozen containers of gas (I am considering a slip tank). Wind-up light/tablet battery. Candles.

War and Peace.

See you in the spring.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I remember we always used to carry extra clothing in the car all winter long, just in case. You'd never even think of doing that these days.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> I remember we always used to carry extra clothing in the car all winter long, just in case. You'd never even think of doing that these days.


In the vehicle: "bug-out" bag, Estwing axe & swede saw with extra blades, tarp, rope, boots with liners, mitts with liners, parkas, wool blankets, lighters & firestarter, kelly kettle, instant coffee and sugar. Candles. War and Peace 😜

Ridiculous really, but don't need to remove them. 

Oh yeah: come-along, a good one.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Lincoln said:


> I remember we always used to carry extra clothing in the car all winter long, just in case. You'd never even think of doing that these days.


I always carried extra clothing in my truck when I lived in Alberta. Vehicles still break down, and more so when the temps approach -40 or -50. Extra clothing, a sleeping bag and other short term survival gear was always with me.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> I remember we always used to carry extra clothing in the car all winter long, just in case. You'd never even think of doing that these days.


I've gotten stuck between Hope and Chilliwack a couple of times over the years when the wind blows and turns things into a blizzard. It's a bitch. Good reason to carry candles and a pop can or two in the car. The old metal oil cans were better.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> We're a little better equipped in 2020. Houses are much better insulated and heated.
> We think we're locked down now, drop 6ft of snow on us and then see. How many days worth of food do you have in your house? If you heat with wood, how far away is the main wood pile?


Most houses now and for years have been heated with gas or electricity. Power goes out and no heat. Food wise most people might be able to last maybe a week...providing they eat some things raw. I have enough canned and dried stuff to last around 2 months....and I have a hand operated can opener. This place is heated by gas but there is a rusting old BBQ in the back yard. Given an axe there's enough wood within walking distance, say 5 blocks any way, to last a couple of months but some of the fences and trees would be gone. The guy across the alley has a big truck mounted generator with a large slip tank.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> Most houses now and for years have been heated with gas or electricity. Power goes out and no heat. Food wise most people might be able to last maybe a week...providing they eat some things raw. I have enough canned and dried stuff to last around 2 months....and I have a hand operated can opener. This place is heated by gas but there is a rusting old BBQ in the back yard. Given an axe there's enough wood within walking distance, say 5 blocks any way, to last a couple of months but some of the fences and trees would be gone. The guy across the alley has a big truck mounted generator with a large slip tank.


We have ice storms here in S.W. Ontario that take the power out occasionally. With Covid lurking I got concerned that repair response times might lag, so I went and bought a 10,000watt duel fuel generator. A nice piece of mind for winter time here, where the soft maples always fall on the power lines it seems.

My 7 years in Alberta...not one power failure. Where I live in Ontario, it`s a few times annually. So far this year we`ve had 2 events without power that lasted in excess of 8 hours.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Most houses now and for years have been heated with gas or electricity. Power goes out and no heat. Food wise most people might be able to last maybe a week...providing they eat some things raw. I have enough canned and dried stuff to last around 2 months....and I have a hand operated can opener. This place is heated by gas but there is a rusting old BBQ in the back yard. Given an axe there's enough wood within walking distance, say 5 blocks any way, to last a couple of months but some of the fences and trees would be gone. The guy across the alley has a big truck mounted generator with a large slip tank.


I keep forgetting that when the power goes out, so does the heat. Living in Alberta, I've never experienced a power failure longer than 10 or 20 minutes. Usually by the time you dig out the flashlights, the power comes back on. I have a generator, but it hasn't run in like 10 years. Don't even have gas to put in it, used up everything I had in the snowblower. Not good. Watching a video like that "storm of 49", really makes you think.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> In the vehicle: "bug-out" bag, Estwing axe & swede saw with extra blades, tarp, rope, boots with liners, mitts with liners, parkas, wool blankets, lighters & firestarter, kelly kettle, instant coffee and sugar. Candles. War and Peace 😜
> 
> Ridiculous really, but don't need to remove them.
> 
> Oh yeah: come-along, a good one.


Used to carry this in the truck: regular coffee ground for percing and a coffee pot....you can reuse the grounds quite a few times, loose black tea, enough dried food for at least a week, clothes, blankets and down sleeping bag, flint and steel, a good double bit axe, candles etc., old Cooey single shot 12 gauge with enough ammo and an old Cooey bolt action 22 with atleast 10 to 12 boxes of ammo and a very good 8" blade hunting knife. My 6 piece rod, a small casting reel and some hooks and flies. This was all year round especially when I was flagging. Usually had a couple of rolls of tp. too. Nothing fancy. Instead of a parka there were enough clothes that you could layer if need be. The food, coffee etc. got changed regularly.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> I keep forgetting that when the power goes out, so does the heat. Living in Alberta, I've never experienced a power failure longer than 10 or 20 minutes. Usually by the time you dig out the flashlights, the power comes back on. I have a generator, but it hasn't run in like 10 years. Don't even have gas to put in it, used up everything I had in the snowblower. Not good. Watching a video like that "storm of 49", really makes you think.


A few years back on hell of a wind storm hit Red Deer.....falling trees took out the power around our place for 5 days. About a month after that a tree across the alley came down, took out the power lines and some of my trees and started a couple of fires....The power was out for more than a day that time. I think that was the year that it started to snow on the 3rd or 4th of Jan.....within 24hrs there was more than 2 feet of heavy, wet snow. Power went out with that too. Had a propane grill we cooked on and "heated" the place with. Having lawnmowers, snow blowers and motorcycles and three vehicles gas was never a problem.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

BRING IT ON !!!
Hopefully, it will be the last WINTER I will use any shovel !!!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

We have a kerosene heater which we used a lot at camp until I got the cookstove in. After two or three days you can feel the carbon monoxide settling in. Not good. Same danger with a BBQ, It's OK for a day, but be careful. 

Also, at $30 a gallon for kerosene it's an expensive way to kill yourself. Gasoline generator is way cheaper to run, making an electric heater more practical, and safer. Plus good for communications, lights, and entertainment. 

"Luxury soon becomes necessity." -- _Dostoyevsky_


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

feeling GREAT about winter ... now.
big snow storm on its way , not a problem... I'll stay inside till it's over .
-40C ... same thing , wait till it gets warmer .
2 feet of snow dumped on us over night? ... fire up the big snowblower the next day, or the day after .
no more white knuckle driving ( cause of the other drivers ) ...
life is good now ... really good


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

some of you preppers sound ready but in everything I read you still got nothing on the old eastern block immigrants coming over here after surviving the blizzards and the governments. the shit I've seen on the plots of land out in rural Alberta could sustain entire extended families in no heat, no power, no food situations


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

numb41 said:


> *I always say, if you hate winter and you live in Canada.... you may be living in the wrong part of the world if you hate the conditions for almost HALF of your life.*
> 
> 
> ^^my thoughts exactly


I agree as well. But packing up and leaving is easier said than done, for some of us. Esp when it involves immigration.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

vadsy said:


> ..the plots of land out in rural Alberta could sustain entire extended families in no heat, no power, no food situations


My number one "survivalist" concern: where do you live? The prairies are the best. Low population, lots of food and fuel, simple transportation on flat ground, plenty of animal-powered equipment still around. Chance of survival:100% after the first winter.

Number one "survivalist" concern in America: how many guns & how much ammo do you have? Chance of survival: 0%


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> My number one "survivalist" concern: where do you live? The prairies are the best. Low population, lots of food and fuel, simple transportation on flat ground, plenty of animal-powered equipment still around. Chance of survival:100% after the first winter.
> 
> Number one "survivalist" concern in America: how many guns & how much ammo do you have? Chance of survival: 0%


And how are you going to get a lot of your food ie meat, without a gun. Chance of survival without one are damned slim. You going to throw rocks at the deer? Maybe poleaxe a cow or a pig? Personally I'd take any part of BC over the prairies. A lot more food and fuel and shelter. Your chances of survival thru the first winter are damned good and better after that. With the "animal powered" equipment, you know who's gonna supply the animal power, if you can find the equipment?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> And how are you going to get a lot of your food ie meat, without a gun. Chance of survival without one are damned slim. You going to throw rocks at the deer? Maybe poleaxe a cow or a pig? Personally I'd take any part of BC over the prairies. A lot more food and fuel and shelter. Your chances of survival thru the first winter are damned good and better after that. With the "animal powered" equipment, you know who's gonna supply the animal power, if you can find the equipment?


LMAO. Ever hear of "livestock"? 

We also surrounded by these weird neighbours called "farmers". With guns oddly enough. And fields full of animals, and -- wait for it -- collections of old farm equipment.

Better stay in in BC. Will try to send some food your way.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> LMAO. Ever hear of "livestock"?
> 
> We also surrounded by these weird neighbours called "farmers". With guns oddly enough. And fields full of animals, and -- wait for it -- collections of old farm equipment.
> 
> Better stay in in BC. Will try to send some food your way.


Have you ever tried to kill a cow or a pig without a gun of some sort? For that matter get close enough to poleaxe it or cut it's throat. Most of the fields I've seen around are full of Canola or some sort of grain and most of the old farm equipment I've seen looks like this. That goes right into Manitoba. 








I haven't even seen too many walking plows unless you have a secret stash somewhere. Most of what I've seen on the farms are old cars and trucks. Doesn't look like there's too much fuel around here either. I suppose when it's -30'C and windy out you might be able to climb into the combine. For that matter have you ever walked onto a feed lot to try and separate a cow for slaughter? And once you kill it gut and skin it.








Not a lot of trees or people or animals there. I suppose you're going to walk up to someone there and say, "Put me up and feed me and take care of me thru the winter.". Me, I'll find some land in BC, possibly on the Coast or in the bush, make a shelter and cut some wood, shoot a deer once in a while.....maybe a bear and a moose too. If it's on the coast there's plenty of seafood. Live off the land during the winter and set things up during the spring. 
Yeah, I'll head back to BC. Don't bother to send food, you'll need all you can scrounge for yourself.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah some winters are better, some are worse.
True enough.

I don't really like winter overall-but I prefer winter to having hurricanes, earthquakes, volcanos, etc.

but then most people tend to with be somewhat okay with things they know, as opposed to things they don't.

(Cue the exceptions)


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Have you ever tried to kill a cow or a pig without a gun


Where did I say that I didn't have a gun? Read more carefully. The original implication was that Americans needed *weapons* as a priority. To use against people. Everybody else seemed to get that...

I don't see any guns at the abattoir. We're not hillbillies. 

Aside from adult pigs and cows. I have cut throats, chopped heads and wrung necks. 

Without refrigeration shooting an animal might kill it. Then what? The last time we got hungry we just cut a leg off my wife's horse and ate that. Amazing how much wood & water a three-legged horse can still haul.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@Electraglide 

There are lots of trees and old farm equipment where I am. Last time: LOTS OF IT! And I ain't sending photos.

Maybe a stock photo of forest: "I don't see any bears." 

Or how about "I've been through BC twice and I never saw a moose. You got a secret stash." 

LMAO!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

carefully laughing your ass off, you need some of that to last through the winter

anyways,,,. lets get back to snowfalls


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Snowfall and survival. Here's the payment my wife gets for teaching the neighbour's girl to crochet as part of her home-schooling. That's a dinosaur egg on the right. On the Canadian prairies "prepping" isn't about survival, it's about convenience. Survival is guaranteed.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> Snowfall and survival. Here's the payment my wife gets for teaching the neighbour's girl to crochet as part of her home-schooling. That's a dinosaur egg on the right. On the Canadian prairies "prepping" isn't about survival, it's about convenience. Survival is guaranteed.
> 
> View attachment 341543


They're all dinosaur eggs, if you want to get really specific. LOL


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Actually a turkey egg. Very mild flavour but difficult to get out of the shell. Thick shell, gotta really whack it, but the worst is the super tough membrane which I can only open by stabbing and tearing with a fork or knife.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I can’t believe you guys are still depending on other people for your eggs. Are you sure you’re ready for the apocalypse?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

As long as it's more exciting than this, I'm good.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@jb welder I wonder if he wakes up, remembers this, and then can't get back to sleep. 

It sure ain't _Doctor My Eyes_.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> It sure ain't _Doctor My Eyes_.


Or _These Days, _but I'll post that elsewhere.


----------

